# A very brave baby Blue Tit!!!



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Brave indeed lol........fantastic pics well done............Chris


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww very brave indeed!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: Great pics


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL, very brave! :lol: Just hope he doesn't think all cats are harmless in future after being able to get up close to one without incident!  Might not end so well! :001_huh:


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I know! I can't figure out if he is very brave, or very stupid ha ha!


----------

